# Can this increase I.Q? Is it legit?



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 4, 2020)

No IQ for peanut


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 4, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> No IQ for peanut



Some of you guys are alright, don't go to school tomorrow


----------



## sytyl (Sep 4, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Some of you guys are alright, don't go to school tomorrow


Some of you guys are alright, don't go on looksmax.me tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Earn__Greatness (Sep 4, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



No you can't increase your IQ, if you can barely , that's a major blackpill, because you could have gain the ability make good posts. All my bullshit Aside you could try neurotrophics I heard they can improve your memory, cognitive abilities, etc. And dual nback supposably can raise fluid intelligence as well.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 4, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Some of you guys are alright, don't go to school tomorrow


Ur a zoomer you don’t know shit
I don’t even have school I’m rotting


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 4, 2020)

Earn__Greatness said:


> I heard they can improve your memory, cognitive abilities, etc.


That's the exact definition of improving I.Q, isn't it?



Earn__Greatness said:


> can't increase your IQ, if you can barely , that's a major blackpill, because you could have gain the ability make good posts


Am American so it was already over for me.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2020)

What can? No homework? Idk, but, I've not done homework in years and I got 126 IQ.
Waste of time rly, just read to the test.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 4, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Ur a zoomer you don’t know shit
> I don’t even have school I’m rotting


Im 25 dude, jfl @ u


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Sep 4, 2020)

Didn’t watch but it’s likely any improvement made would be minor if not useless


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 4, 2020)

you can't increase your IQ but you can decrease it by listenin to foids


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 4, 2020)

iq is cope its all about who ran faster in elementary school


----------



## poloralf (Sep 4, 2020)

it increases cuckoldry, makes men low T and women high E mogging the men of the same age


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 4, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Im 25 dude, jfl @ u


So I’m older than you retard


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 4, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> So I’m older than you retard


I'm not a zoomer though


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 4, 2020)

You cant increase IQ, but you can use strategies to make the most out of your IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 4, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I'm not a zoomer though


U want a reward? 
fuck off


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 4, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> U want a reward?
> fuck off


nah u fuck off i ain't no zoomer


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 4, 2020)

I think it can help you think clearly and faster. But it doesn't make u think smarter.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 4, 2020)

No educational methodology exists that can raise IQ.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

from twin studies we know that children in richer households have higher iqs AS CHILDREN than identical twins who grow up poor, but as they both become adults the smart one regresses to the mean as they "create their own environment" so to speak based on the interests they have genetically. you can't really escape genes.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> from twin studies we know that children in richer households have higher iqs AS CHILDREN than identical twins who grow up poor, but as they both become adults the smart one regresses to the mean as they "create their own environment" so to speak based on the interests they have genetically. you can't really escape genes.




Brutal We can do some methods that increases our IQ by 3 points or 6 I forgot the number which seems nothing on the short run however if applied correctly increases the number of geniuses in a population


----------



## Introvertednarc (Sep 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> from twin studies we know that children in richer households have higher iqs AS CHILDREN than identical twins who grow up poor, but as they both become adults the smart one regresses to the mean as they "create their own environment" so to speak based on the interests they have genetically. you can't really escape genes.


Link to the study ?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Brutal We can do some methods that increases our IQ by 3 points or 6 I forgot the number which seems nothing on the short run however if applied correctly increases the number of geniuses in a population


bring back eugenics and gifted programs


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

poloralf said:


> it increases cuckoldry, makes men low T and women high E mogging the men of the same age




Proof?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Link to the study ?


saw it referenced in this book





entire book is 1 big blackpill.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> bring back eugenics and gifted programs



Nah i was thinking more gene editing Though those are good corrections selective breeding could Also work this would weed out a lot of subhumans as well as your beauty is correlated with your IQ so this could work


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

ppl like me wouldn't have survived under darwinian conditions


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> ppl like me wouldn't have survived under darwinian conditions



Were not in a darwinian environment evolution is slow it's cruel and it has no sympathy for you or your family we are quick fast and sympathethic so your still around.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah you can’t change IQ. It is what it is. IQ can change over generations due to certain factors but an individual can’t increase his or her IQ

That being said, IQ is not all it’s hyped up to be and this is coming from someone who tested in it and other standardized tests crazy well. Didn’t help me when I got depressed and stopped putting forth the effort I needed in school and career prep. I got passed up by so many people who a test says are “average intelligence” compared to me and they have great careers and lifestyles while I had to play catch up. Any of you wasting your time trying to increase your IQ would be much better off actually trying to learn marketable skills, moneymaxxing, training yourself socializing, etc


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Yeah you can’t change IQ. It is what it is. IQ can change over generations due to certain factors but an individual can’t increase his or her IQ
> 
> That being said, IQ is not all it’s hyped up to be. Any of you wasting your time trying to increase it would be much better off actually trying to learn marketable skills, moneymaxxing, training yourself socializing, etc


high iq


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 4, 2020)

You can improve your IQ. You cannot improve your G factor. IQ measures G. So if you take the same test many times you will get a higher score, but this is overstated. You won't go from 90 to 125. 

IQ is a better predictor of success than attractiveness, but that doesn't mean much when attractiveness is right behind it.


----------



## psycophsez (Sep 27, 2020)

Technically you can't increase your IQ but there's a chance you're functioning at a less-than-optimal cognitive level. All the natural things like sleep, having a good diet, getting enough nutrients and vitamins, etc etc. can contribute to it, but you can also temporarily boost your focus and cognition with things like nootropics. And yes, coffee could be considered a nootropic. 

Also, testosterone has been shown to increase alertness and cognition. Not the same as increasing IQ, but it basically has the same effect. Keep in mind that even if you find the ultimate nootropic/cognitionmaxxing stack in the world that won't change fundamental intelligence traits such as pattern recognition, spacial awareness, "wits", etc. These will only make you more alert and sort of accelerate your cognition. That's the best way I can put it anyway. 



maxmendietta said:


> iq is cope its all about who ran faster in elementary school



I've always been among the fastest, if not the fastest people in my classes/friend groups. It doesn't matter one bit when I'm a below-average-looking ethnic manlet with other shit genetic traits.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 27, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> No educational methodology exists that can raise IQ.



I think working memory could be improved which is one of the aspect tested on iq tests. Not sure by how much though

https://looksmax.org/threads/iqmaxing-does-anyone-know-how-to-iq-max.211639/post-3628759


crisprmaxx said:


> You can improve your IQ. You cannot improve your G factor. IQ measures G. So if you take the same test many times you will get a higher score, but this is overstated. You won't go from 90 to 125.
> 
> IQ is a better predictor of success than attractiveness, but that doesn't mean much when attractiveness is right behind it.



Wait what? If iq measure G factor but you can improve your iq why can't you improve you're G factor?

What exactly is the G factor?


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Sep 27, 2020)

Yeah, install Neuralink into your brain.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 27, 2020)

africancel said:


> I think working memory could be improved which is one of the aspect tested on iq tests. Not sure by how much though
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/iqmaxing-does-anyone-know-how-to-iq-max.211639/post-3628759
> 
> ...


G is general intelligence

interesting topic, they discovered it when they realized that most cognitive tests that one would typically associate with "intelligence" correlated with each other indicating the existence of an underlying factor they named G (general intelligence) 

its highly correlated with IQ but IQ does not measure it specifically or singularly which is why there are certain things like working memory which do not correlate well with G but affect your IQ score

the reason we use IQ scores is because IQ correlates closely with G, is also highly predictive of life outcomes like work success/educational/outcome etc., and can be tested pretty quickly and effectively using methods free of cultural/linguistic bias 

all the evidence suggests that G is mostly genetic and cannot be influenced through any known educational methodologies 

This is why the modern neoliberal obsession with education is such a dumb meme. Putting a 75 IW somali immigrant through college doesnt make him intelligent in the same way that putting a short weak nerd on a nba team doesnt magically make him good at basketball. Education is not the solution, it literally doesnt even work at all.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 27, 2020)

what certainly decreases iq is your flashy avi


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 27, 2020)

My goal is to raise my IQ from 115 to 150 in one year. What do I need to do every day to make this happen?


Anonymous answer: First thing, I went anonymous because mostly people would be looking for a debate on this answer rather than accepting what I have to say, and I’d rather not spend time on that. Whatever I say in this answer is totally out of my experience and I cannot provide any research artic...



qr.ae


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 27, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> G is general intelligence
> 
> interesting topic, they discovered it when they realized that most cognitive tests that one would typically associate with "intelligence" correlated with each other indicating the existence of an underlying factor they named G (general intelligence)
> 
> ...



Thanks, I recall reading something like this a while back. I also remember that general intelligence was split into fluid and crystallized intelligence. 

Might have to dig deeper into it. Interesting topic


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 27, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 27, 2020)

africancel said:


> Thanks, I recall reading something like this a while back. I also remember that general intelligence was split into fluid and crystallized intelligence.
> 
> Might have to dig deeper into it. Interesting topic


very interesting indeed

problem with psychometrics as a field is that its hard to get the truth about it because the reality of intelligence is not politically correct


----------



## psycophsez (Sep 27, 2020)

africancel said:


> I think working memory could be improved which is one of the aspect tested on iq tests. Not sure by how much though
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/iqmaxing-does-anyone-know-how-to-iq-max.211639/post-3628759
> 
> ...



G factor is general intelligence. It basically attempts to group together all different types of cognitive abilities. My explanation sucks tho jfl you should look it up yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> what certainly decreases iq is your flashy avi


----------

